# I want to buy dermestid beetles



## mlschafer5 (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anybody have any dermestid bettles they would sell me?


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Conneticuit Biological Supply .com sells them........Its a hard job keeping a colony going though.........Mack


----------



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, or try E-bay. I have some in my barn that are very cold right now, my wife won't let me bring them inside.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

Now is definitely not the time to get them. Unless you can pick them up and keep them heated during transportation, they'll be DOA.


----------

